# Camelback Mountain, Phoenix, AZ



## icassell (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Yemme (Sep 23, 2009)

Water.... I'm thirsty just looking at it... Nice positioning of the cactus and the rock is grand.  I wish that bush on the right was not there... and also seeing Obama's head in the center of that rock.... trust me if you look at it long enough his head is there.


----------



## robdavis305 (Sep 23, 2009)

Great pic, Im just glad it wasnt brokeback mtn.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 23, 2009)

lol...  Rob you're asking for trouble.  But good one.


----------



## icassell (Sep 23, 2009)

Yemme said:


> Water.... I'm thirsty just looking at it... Nice positioning of the cactus and the rock is grand.  I wish that bush on the right was not there... and also seeing Obama's head in the center of that rock.... trust me if you look at it long enough his head is there.



Yemme, are you going to share what you've been smoking?


----------



## dizzyg44 (Sep 23, 2009)

I dig it very much!!!

Good job


----------



## Yemme (Sep 23, 2009)

I did a edit of your image put you have to give me permission to show you Obama... And drink some beer before you look at it.


----------



## icassell (Sep 23, 2009)

Yemme said:


> I did a edit of your image put you have to give me permission to show you Obama... And drink some beer before you look at it.



I'd love to see it


----------



## Yemme (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm in chat get your butt in there... Now dont' forget to drink something before you look.


----------



## icassell (Sep 23, 2009)

ROFLMAO 


Can't get into chat from my computer here at work


----------



## Yemme (Sep 23, 2009)

Noooooo....   Miss you!


----------

